# Starting TMS Treatment (Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation: rTMS)



## matthewryansinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been on this forum for a while but now I feel the need to post.

BACKGROUND:

I wanted to fill you in on what I'm doing. I got DP/DR after a mononucleosis infection and smoking weed 7 years ago as a freshman at UCLA and have since been in a chronic state of DP/DR with subsequent secondary depression and anxiety. I made it through undergrad taking adderall, but the drug probably took a further toll on my nervous system.Throughout the years I've been on ~20 medications (antidepressants, benzos, stems, etc.) Somehow, I managed to get into medical school but when I started I had a meltdown and realized I was just too depressed and DR'd to pursue more education currently. So, I am back home and starting a TMS trial. I was a psychobiology major in undergrad and have done a lot of brain research. If you guys want to talk science - we can talk science. I hope to cure this or get to a point where I am functional again so that I can pursue my MD and study DP/DR more extensively.

MY TMS TRIAL:

Insurance has approved 41 sessions. I'm doing 1000 pulses on the right dorsolateral prefrontal cortex at 1 pulse/sec (typically for anxiety) AND 4000 pulses on the left dorsolateral prefrontal cortex at 10 pulse/sec (typically for depression). Total of 5000 pulses. Treatments last approx. 45 mins/day and I am going 5 days a week for the next 6 weeks or so. After 6 sessions I still am not showing much improvement, although I am hoping for a lift in mood at the very least. My doctor says that patients usually show signs of depression recovery after 2-4 weeks.

I'm happy to answer questions about treatment and will fill you in as I progress.

-Matthew


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Great that you are following TMS after such a long history of medications. Have you read Elliot's topic? 
What are the results of your (q)EEG?

Hopefully TMS wil alleviate your conditions. Please keep us updated. I'm very interested in the scientific approach as I plan to follow TMS next year. Best of luck in your upcoming sessions!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

really interesting, looking forward to hearing how you get on. Good luck!


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Excellent. Looking forward to hearing about the experiences/descriptions of someone who has studied psychobiology. ^_^


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Hi Matthew, any positive news regarding your TMS treatment?


----------



## matthewryansinger (Sep 17, 2013)

So far no effect on DP. It might have a small effect on depression. Not too sure. Adding an MAOI now -- starting with Parnate. It's a bit stimulating like an amphetamine and has lifted most of my depressive thoughts although my mood is still generally low. It's only been a few days though. I have roughly 20 TMS sessions more.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Hoping that the alleviation of depressive symptons is a start finally resulting in a dpd, drd clear(ed) mind!


----------



## matthewryansinger (Sep 17, 2013)

I had him do a few sessions at the right TMJ and felt groggy and out of it after. What is the benefit of ventrolateral PFC?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Ventrolateral PFC might work best for pronounced emotional numbing and right TPJ if you have loss of agency feeling and disembodiment.

And he has to use inhibitory stimulation. That's important, because otherwise it won't work, but might make everything worse.


----------



## matthewryansinger (Sep 17, 2013)

My major symptom is foggy minded derealization. I noticed that the studies I came across are for depersonalization. What do you guys think?


----------



## matthewryansinger (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sitting in the chair for my daily TMS as we speak


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Goodluck! What is your evaluation of the people treating you?


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Any progress Matthew?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Hopefully this guy got better. Would be interesting if he came back to post.


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

matthewryansinger said:


> My major symptom is foggy minded derealization. I noticed that the studies I came across are for depersonalization. What do you guys think?


I think you should take what Elliot said with extreme consideration. MAKE THEM TARGET THE VENTROLATERAL PFC.


----------

